# best animal to clean freshwater plants? (other than shrimp)



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

all opinions count
go


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Little tiny ramshorn snails. The ones that so many people dislike. I don't dislike them. When I pull plants to sell, I pick them off so I can keep them for myself!


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

Cavan Allen said:


> Little tiny ramshorn snails. The ones that so many people dislike. I don't dislike them. When I pull plants to sell, I pick them off so I can keep them for myself!


I noticed they come in amazing colors too , but they multiply 
I suppose If i got an assassin snail to keep them in line it wouldn't be too bad


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Amano shrimp!!


----------



## migrans (Nov 1, 2013)

I'd say neritine snails, they take some time to clean everywhere but do a great job on the algae.


Sent from my 7 Mozart T8698 using Tapatalk


----------

